# Best Bike fitter in Boston Area or beyond



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd like to know who is THE Master Bike Fitter in the area.

I walked into my LBS and they were asking for $300 for a computerized bike fit. Last time I got one (non-computerized) it was $175 (4 years ago) and I thought it was expensive. I want someone that will take the time to work with me and actually fit me as opposed to going through the motions. I was unimpressed with my last one, I felt that I was taking up his time and at the end it felt like wasted time and money.

I don't care if it's computerized or not I'm just looking for the best fitter. I think computers are good at demonstrating patterns but a good fitter has to know how to use that information and translate it properly. 

Thanks!!


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are in the Natick area, Id go to Landrys and see Mark Gray or Andy Palmgren. They do excellent work there.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Roy at Grace Bicycles is excellent.

http://gracebicycles.com/


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Landrys for sure.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I had a great experience with Tom Scotto of Stage5 cycling. http://www.stage5cycling.com/ 

I am also a big fan of Quad Cycles in Arlington.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, it might be a bit of a haul, but in Canton, CT Jan is the lady to see.http://www.bikefitct.com/ She is a master fitter and fits a lot of pros including the HTC and Saxo Bank teams. I looked around for a good fitter before settling on her and have been extremely impressed.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

LtSpeed03 said:


> I'd like to know who is THE Master Bike Fitter in the area.
> 
> I walked into my LBS and they were asking for $300 for a computerized bike fit. Last time I got one (non-computerized) it was $175 (4 years ago) and I thought it was expensive. I want someone that will take the time to work with me and actually fit me as opposed to going through the motions. I was unimpressed with my last one, I felt that I was taking up his time and at the end it felt like wasted time and money.
> 
> ...


How about self  ?


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the recommendations! There's a few here I haven't heard of before so I'll look them up.


----------



## lynnpoker (Jun 22, 2009)

FitWerx 2 - peabody off main street, at most ten mins off 128.....Marty and Dean the co-owners are great and Geoff just got certified and is now doing fittings....worth checking them out IMHO......hoipe this helps


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

JSWhaler said:


> Well, it might be a bit of a haul, but in Canton, CT Jan is the lady to see.http://www.bikefitct.com/ She is a master fitter and fits a lot of pros including the HTC and Saxo Bank teams. I looked around for a good fitter before settling on her and have been extremely impressed.


Less of a haul: http://pedalpowerct.com/ see Gary.
Not sure if they're doing fittings in the new Vernon store, but Gary does an outstanding job. I got fit late last year, and it was like magic. He spent 3 hours with me, and did an outstanding job. My brother in law just went to see him with the same results...


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

another vote for roy at grace. great guy and very knowledgable.


----------



## CrimeWave (Nov 7, 2010)

ATA Cycles in Concord.

http://www.atabike.com/home.html

Husam Sahin is about as good as it gets. Just google his name!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=&q=...avclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS333US333&ie=UTF-8


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm looking for someone in the boston area specifically for recommendations for shoes, insoles, etc, as I have badly pronated feet and fallen arches. Does anyone know of any fitters that are especially good with feet/shoes/cleat position?


----------



## the_doctor (Dec 27, 2008)

mendo said:


> I'm looking for someone in the boston area specifically for recommendations for shoes, insoles, etc, as I have badly pronated feet and fallen arches. Does anyone know of any fitters that are especially good with feet/shoes/cleat position?


You need the red superfeet insoles at a bare minimum. Go for sidi shoes and look KEO pedals. 

Read some of the guides. You can do it yourself. You might be surprised but you can probably get your feet alignment in by 95% of where someone might put it. Be willing to consider different alignments for each foot.

I can recommend the Cyclelodge in Pembroke or Rockland Cycle in Rockland. Beth at the lodge can do a lot for you. Both are racers. Racers generally know something about fit. Fit Werx 2 the guy is a time trialer and he knows his stuff. 

I would not bother with driving to CT.

Bill


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

the_doctor said:


> You need the red superfeet insoles at a bare minimum. Go for sidi shoes and look KEO pedals.
> 
> Read some of the guides. You can do it yourself. You might be surprised but you can probably get your feet alignment in by 95% of where someone might put it. Be willing to consider different alignments for each foot.
> 
> ...


+1 on Beth at Cyclelodge in Pembroke. She spent well over two hours fitting me last year.


----------



## jchick (Sep 21, 2010)

Another vote for Landrys. I went to Norwood and got fit by Aaron Ross. Great guy, spent about 2 hours with me. The cost was about 200 for a computer fitting. I also went for a couple of free follow up fittings. The first about 6 weeks after for a follow up and another when I changed out a saddle. I didn't buy my bike there but they treated me like a loyal customer who did. I wish you the best with your search.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Topher said:


> I had a great experience with Tom Scotto of Stage5 cycling. Stage5 Cycling – Fitness You Can Take on the Road
> 
> I am also a big fan of Quad Cycles in Arlington.


I've always been treated well at Quad Cycles. I no longer live in the area but I would consider still bringing my bike(s) there.


----------



## lanierb (Dec 6, 2004)

A second vote for Husam Sahin at ATA. His fit is excellent and people fly in from all around the country to get fit by him. The one problem with him is that he will try to sell you a $10,000 bike in the process, but the truth is his fit is really great.


----------

